
Why I’m making my family German	(2017) - Tomte
https://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2017/jun/03/why-im-making-my-family-german
======
jagermo
Interesting read. As a German, are there any downsides to the dual citizenship
(double taxes, etc?)

To be honest, if you have the chance to get another citizenship that easy, go
for it. I don't see any moral problems, especially since in this case the
ancestors have been driven out of Germany.

